# Urgent Advise needed...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

Haven't been on for a while - apologies!!
Seeking advise for my Fantail Goldfish Starksy, he has been having swimbladder problems for a little while, we visited a speacilist place who gave us some treatment to put in the water - which we have done but things have got worse not better... poor little fella is now swimming upside down and spends most of his day lying on his side, floating at the top of the tank... we have turned one of the tank filters off and one on to a lower level so he is not being tossed about the tank but I am just trying to find a way of either making him better (Which the fish place said is very unlikely) or making him more comfortable for however long he has left....

Someone please help me with some advise.

Kate


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Is he still eating?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes and pooing normally... Lost as to what to do...


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I managed to revive a goldfish twice after he'd flaked out on me (he'd had a shock and been picked on by the others) by pouring a jug of water and blowing through a straw near him to give him more bubbles - he lasted another few months before finally taking the Ocean Express... Maybe you could freshen up his water xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

lady_r0gue said:


> I managed to revive a goldfish twice after he'd flaked out on me (he'd had a shock and been picked on by the others) by pouring a jug of water and blowing through a straw near him to give him more bubbles - he lasted another few months before finally taking the Ocean Express... Maybe you could freshen up his water xx


Problem is he isn't been picked on.. and has slowly deteriated! I am thinking it might be worth putting him in a tank on his own... I don't know.... :crying:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have a look at my post on ths thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-keeping-chat/83118-moto-moto-bullying-maurice.html


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

[/Quote]Just been in touch with a tv celebrity fish whiperer and he says "put a prong collar on Moto Moto and every time he tries to dominate Maurice give him a pop on his leash untill he gets to a calm submissive state"
Personally I don't think he knows what he's talking about so what I would do is use a sheet of glass or plastic and seperate them while Maurice is having these problems. I would feed him peas for a couple of days if this helps then give him peas one or two days each week give him frozen daphnea one or two days a week and soak any flake food before you give it to him.[/Quote]

So a seperate tank is a good idea for a little while? How on earth would you put a leash on a fish!? Yeah, I will stick with the tank idea I think...! By Peas...what do you mean... normal froozen peas (Obv deforsted)?? And what is Daphnea??
What should I soak the flake food in?

Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Normal defrosted garden peas, daphnea is sold in frozen block in most aquatic shops, soak the flake food in a small container of tank water. Not promising anything but that would be his best chance, good luck.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Normal defrosted garden peas, daphnea is sold in frozen block in most aquatic shops, soak the flake food in a small container of tank water. Not promising anything but that would be his best chance, good luck.


Thank you for your help!
One last thing - do you think it is a good idea to seperate them?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would seperate them.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh , yes, sorry I kinda assumed he was an only fish x yes worth separating him x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, he is now in a smaller, seperate tank (Which has now filter!) but i will be keeping a close eye on him. He is next to the other tank so will still be able to see his little friends  I really hope by doing this he pulls through... i hate seeing animals suffer! :crying:


----------



## clothahump (Feb 16, 2010)

Katie&Cody said:


> Just been in touch with a tv celebrity fish whiperer and he says "put a prong collar on Moto Moto and every time he tries to dominate Maurice give him a pop on his leash untill he gets to a calm submissive state"


This is just too funny to be true, a fish whisperer?


----------



## clothahump (Feb 16, 2010)

On a more serious note, Fantails and other man made breeds of Cyprius are prone to swim bladder problems as their stomach cavity is squashed, this then put pressure on the swim bladder and you now see the results, kindest thing would be to euthanise the fish.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

clothahump said:


> This is just too funny to be true, a fish whisperer?


I didn't actually post that, I quoted it...but I also have never heard of a Fish Wisperer!

I seperated the fish and gave starksy the speacial food unfortunetly he didn't make it and has now gone to fishy world! =(


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

clothahump said:


> On a more serious note, Fantails and other man made breeds of Cyprius are prone to swim bladder problems as their stomach cavity is squashed, this then put pressure on the swim bladder and you now see the results, kindest thing would be to euthanise the fish.


They should stop breeding the damn things, full stop.


----------

